# Promoting to guest



## GoodyNN (Nov 1, 2019)

I finally did it. After 3.5 years, I finally turned in my resignation. My body just cant handle standing for even a 4 hour shift anymore, much less anything longer, and sitting on break actually makes things worse faster. And the idea of working through another retail Q4 has been typing my guts up in knots. So I'm done. Four shifts to go.


----------



## tholmes (Nov 1, 2019)

Congrats and run while you can! Good luck!


----------



## Kartman (Nov 1, 2019)

You're gonna LOVE the promotion!!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 1, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 2, 2019)

Good luck! Enjoy Life after Spot!😁


----------



## BoxCutter (Nov 2, 2019)

Best of luck!


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Times Up (Nov 2, 2019)

Yeah, like @Kartman said, you're going to love the promotion!  I feel so much more relaxed since the last time I self-promoted to guest!


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 2, 2019)

When I checked out of The Hotel Neptune I said good by to a few of my buds, cashed in my IRA and bought a new car.  Never set foot in the store again.  I do frequent another Target near home, I buy some groceries, dog food, and other things, we use their CVS.  Try the MP Neapolitan ice cream, very nice indeed.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Nov 2, 2019)

Good luck you shouldn’t do a job that hurts you physically and torments you mentally. Being Promoted to guest will  hopefully do you good!!!!


----------



## Noiinteam (Nov 2, 2019)

Happy trails to you!


----------



## JodieLandon (Nov 14, 2019)

Happy trails! I promoted this morning. I just wish I would've secured a new job first but I couldn't do it any longer.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 14, 2019)

Good luck


----------



## Times Up (Nov 14, 2019)

JodieLandon said:


> I just wish I would've secured a new job first but I couldn't do it any longer.



We totally understand!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 15, 2019)

Good luck!


----------

